# Simple Web Page Question.



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Im in way over my Head here ...
But Im trying to make a simple web page, (Comcast Personal page)

For DVD purposes, we have made a video using 640x480 photos with a 8 sec view time, a 1 sec fade time, with music.

At over 40MB, this wmv file is too large for a web page that might be viewed from simple computers on a dial up connection.

Is there something like a simple slide show format, with sound, that users with a dial up might be able to view ??


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Why not just make it a downloadable PPS?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I thought about that .. But I'd have to learn PP ... Really oughta do that one of these days.

But, Not all computers have Office ... And not all users know how to install the free PP reader.
This is a 50th HS reunion page ... If you get my drift 

I wonder how big a 30 picture PP with sound would be ??
I could add the instructions to get the free PP reader if needed.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

That is a tough one, since the file size will be large regarding the media type you make it, unless you can compress it using sorensen squeeze or similar software (software must be bought).

If you use power point to make the file then it will still be pretty large.

Perhaps you could put the movie on the page, and a download link to the video file so they can download the entire file and view it if they are dial up? ( i know it will take a while to download) but this way, once downloaded it will open media player instead of requiring a separate software download.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

You can optimize the files for the web and then use a javascript slideshow. The code can continually pull in the next photo so that the initial load does not take too long. For the music you would probably use a flash player on the page.


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

You could create an animated GIF file and then use javascript or flash for the music. Or you could use Slideroll's flash slideshow creator.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I've been wondering about an animated gif.
I could make the animated gif in Photoshop/Image Ready.
But not sure how the fade would work/look or how it would affect the file size.
javascript or flash for the music is way over my head ... Wouldn't know where to start.

Right now ... This Personal web page is made with Word > html .. and I'm uploading to the page using IE
That's about all I know how to do.

I do have Adobe Premiere Elements and I've been wondering if it could make a slide show vrs. a movie.
But all of its options confuse me.
All of a sudden, I have too many fun projects .. and too little time/wetware


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

An animated gif with a full fade would become very large. Also users would not be able to start watching the slideshow until the entire gif was downloaded.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Thanks ... I won't go there then.
I see that Premiere can make "Slide Shows" with sound.
Poked around a little in Premier and got really confused.
The training video isn't much help ... for the questions I have.
Not sure yet what the output would be ... or it it would offer any size/speed advantage.


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

If you made a slideshohw in Premier Elements the output would just be a video, so the file size would be no better than your original video. Did you have a look at the slideshow creator in my previous post?


TheRobatron said:


> Slideroll's flash slideshow creator.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

TheRobatron said:


> If you made a slideshow in Premier Elements the output would just be a video ...


I sorta had that figured out .. Just another Video, but more confusing format choices.

Played with an Irfanview Slide show .. Then found out that Xnview does a much better job.
Looks like this will result in a file about 1/5th the size of a video.

Making an animated gif file will reduce the file size .. as long as I forget about fades or Audio

Im a little concerned that an SlideShow.exe file might not be a good thing to host on a web site for all users/viewers
Especially those who have limited Computers/Internet or Expertise.

One disadvantage with a slide show is that I cant sync the audio with the slides like I can with a video.
This was a part of the fun .. Getting the music to say the right thing on a certain slide.

This 40MB video has two parts  50 year ago pictures ... 
and 2>5 year ago pictures with original inserts.

The current thinking is to divide it into two parts at ~20MB each ..
A sequel with current pictures to follow in a few months, after the next reunion.
Those who cant handle it, will just have to request a DVD.

Havent had a chance to look at your suggestion .. Would it be better that a Xnview Slide show ??

Wish I understood what Fyzbo was talking about  
Starting to view while its loading would be helpful if the file could be cut to about 20%


----------



## ff18wife (Jul 31, 2002)

What about uploading the video to something like YOUTUBE and linking??

Just a thought!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

We have our own personal web pages thru our Cable ISP.
Unless I'm missing something ... I don't see any reason to use Utube or others.
Am I missing something here ??

There will also be links to other information pages, in addition to the video.
Like a maybe complete directory with a lot of personal info.

I'm thinking, this way the information will be private, by invitation only.

Just recently been Assimilated by Comcast ...


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

How many images will the slideshow have?

Is the time between slides consistent at 8sec.?

Do you have the original photos used?

Does the slideshow need any controls (pause, play, next,...) or will it just immediately start playing?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Could be split in two parts ..
&#8776;30 Pics in part 1 (Black n White) ... &#8776;55 pics in part 2 (color)
In M$ Move Maker, We're running 8 secs with a 1 sec fade .. So the show time in ~6 secs.

Could just play .. But controls might be nice.
The pics are Photoshopped.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Noyb said:


> I don't see any reason to use Utube or others.
> Am I missing something here ??


I think youtube was suggested since it uses a progressive download to the browser cache, allowing uses with crappy dial up to view it too.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The Utube's I've looked at didn't have very good video, not sure if that can be improved ...
But I understand what you're saying.

Some of these pictures have full names, and their location is obvious, this might not be suitable for open browsing.
Can Utube be kept private, by invitation only ??


----------

